# Carfer, já passou de 1000! E faz tempo...



## Vanda

Querem me dizer onde eu estava que nem percebi quando ele passou zunindo acima de 1000? Imagino que lendo uma das muitas grandes contribuições dele ao nosso fórum. É a única explicação que encontro!

Obrigada, Carfer, por somar conosco! 
Por suas ricas e instrutivas intervenções, por seu modo sensato, 
por sua cultura! 
Nosso fórum só teve a ganhar com a sua chegada!
​


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Querem me dizer onde eu estava que nem percebi quando ele passou zunindo acima de 1000? Imagino que lendo uma das muitas grandes contribuições dele ao nosso fórum. É a única explicação que encontro!
> 
> ​Obrigada, Carfer, por somar conosco!
> Por suas ricas e instrutivas intervenções, por seu modo sensato,
> por sua cultura!
> Nosso fórum só teve a ganhar com a sua chegada!​


 
Ora aqui está a coisa mais bonita (e certamente a mais imerecida) que me disseram (publicamente) nestes últimos tempos. Muitíssimo obrigado Vanda. Podem ter a certeza de que tem sido um prazer muito grande estar na vossa companhia... e é para continuar, claro. Até já.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Parabéns meu amigo Carfer! Você tem sido de muita ajuda para nossa aprendizagem, se os demais não nativos me permitem falar por eles também. Agradeço todas suas ótimas intervenções, dicas e ajudas.

Você é legal (e não estou falando da sua profissão). 

Abraços!


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Parabéns meu amigo Carfer! Você tem sido de muita ajuda para nossa aprendizagem, se os demais não nativos me permitem falar por eles também. Agradeço todas suas ótimas intervenções, dicas e ajudas.
> 
> Você é legal (e não estou falando da sua profissão).
> 
> Abraços!


 
Esperem aí, antes que eu comece a babar-me todo (a propósito, há uma discussão no forum PT-ES precisamente sobre _'babar-se',_ ainda que a razão para babar-se seja um pouco mais... digamos... suculenta).
Muitissimo obrigado Giorgio, a si e aos demais. Este forum é o que todos fazemos dele, de forma que o mérito é comum. Não sou só eu que estou de parabéns, estamos todos. 
Mais uma vez obrigado e, como costuma acontecer nestas ocasiões, devo dizer que agradeço com alguma humidadezinha nos olhos.


----------



## coolbrowne

Prezado Carfer, um abraço! 

Tem sido meu privilégio apreciar suas contribuições e delas aprender , assim reduzindo as possibilade de meter-me em sarilhos. 

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Encolpius

Congratulations and many thanks again.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá Carfer:

É, de fato, muito bom tê-lo por aqui.
Às vezes, quando surge uma dúvida mais "jurídica" fico me perguntando, "Cadê o Carfer, que não aparece ?". (Deviam inventar uma campaninha para a gente tocar quando quisesse chamar os amigos foreros, é ou não é?)
Muito obrigada e parabéns!


----------



## coquis14

Parabéns Carfer! Acho que agora você propõe-se 1000 novos mais.
Saudações cordiais


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> Parabéns Carfer! Acho que agora você propõe-se 1000 novos mais.
> Saudações cordiais


 
Seguramente que sim, no que de mim depender.

Muito obrigado a todos, ao Coquis, à Dona Chicória, ao Encolpius e ao Coolbrowne (a ordem dos agradecimentos saiu-me a inversa da ordem de chegada das mensagens, mas acho que não é preciso dizer que isso não tem nenhum significado, agradeço-vos a todos por igual). Não apenas os parabéns, naturalmente, mas também o que me têm ensinado.

No que estiver ao meu alcance, disponham. Com um pouco de sorte, cá estarei.


----------



## gvergara

Cher Carf:

Não sei se me seria possível acrescentar algo interesante neste postiversário do Carf, me desculpem... Não possuo nem sequer as palavras que melhor exprimem o meu agradecimento por toda a valiosissima ajuda que você me tem prestado... Obrigado também por não ter ficado louco com todas as minhas perguntas (o que é válido também para os outros foreros...) as quais você está sempre prestes a responder. Há quem diga que aprender é bem mais importante que ensinar, mas, para falar a verdade, não acredito nada nisso; sem bons professores, não pode ter bons alunos... Devo ir embora, a gente se vê  

Gonver


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Parabéns, Carfer, 

uma importante figura em nosso recanto lusófono no WordReference =)

Até.:


----------



## Carfer

Muitissimo obrigado aos dois, Gonzalo e Tagarela. Não digo mais para não me repetir, mas acreditem que vos estou tão grato quanto aos demais.

Um grande abraço


----------



## Mangato

Bom día amigão. Com retraso demais quero-te felicitar pelos primeiros mil. Muito obrigado pelas tuas sempre ineressantes aportações, e sabios conselhos e também pela tua pacência en me suportar e corrigir.

Um abraço

Manuel


----------



## olivinha

Querido Carfer,
Chego um pouco tarde mas feliz por poder participar da sua festa! Meus parabéns! 
Que este seu barquinho continue a aparecer sempre e cada vez mais por estas águas. É realmente um prazer navegar com você.
Com carinho,


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Carfer, e obrigado pelas suas contribuições valiosas. Mais ninguém nos orienta tão bem pelos meandros da lei.


----------



## Carfer

Depois que a Vanda colocou aquele inesperado post sobre eu ter ultrapassado os 1000 - coisa de que nem eu próprio me tinha apercebido - e destas vossas mensagens, tenho andado a matutar neste estranho fenómeno de sentir como amigos pessoas que nunca vi, que na sua maioria vivem a muitas centenas e mesmo a muitos milhares de quilómetros de mim, que pertencem a culturas diferentes da minha, que certamente terão do mundo e da vida perspectivas que até talvez nem compartilhe, embora na verdade suspeite que tenho muito mais em comum com elas do que aquilo que delas me separa, para não dizer mesmo que o que há entre nós são apenas uns montes, uns vales, uns oceanos... coisa pouca no fim de contas. 

Bem vistas as coisas, também não sei porque é que me deu para aí. Há muito que sei que estas coisas não se explicam, simplesmente acontecem. A maravilha, a maravilha deste nosso tempo, é que haja os meios que as fazem acontecer, como este forum. 

Muito obrigado a todos, e especificamente ao Mangato, à Olivinha e ao Outsider que me enviaram as mensagens mais recentes.

Ocorreu-me, ao ler a mensagem do Outsider, que não há lugar mais apropriado para um jurista do que o 'foro'. E tive pena de não conseguir aceder à imagem que me enviou, visto que o link me leva para uma página vazia. Mas imagino, ou melhor tenho a certeza, que os meandros da lei que ela reproduzirá são bem mais retorcidos do que os deste foro onde agora também '_advogo_'. Felizmente!

Um grande abraço para todos e, mais uma vez, o meu muito obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Veja se o _link_ funciona agora...


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Veja se o _link_ funciona agora...


 
Bem... parece que afinal são meandros bem relaxados e bem mais ao meu gosto e à minha imagem, por sinal.

Obrigado, Outsider. Um abraço


----------



## andlima

Carfer, quero também eu parabenizá-lo por este marco, que, mais do que um número redondo, é uma desculpa bela e oportuna para demonstrar publicamente o nosso apreço por você, por suas idéias, em suma, por todo o enriquecimento que você traz ao fórum. Agradeço pessoalmente por tudo aquilo que sua participação inspiradora nos acrescenta, sempre com sensatez e propriedade. Continue assim!

Um forte abraço,
André


----------



## Nanon

Carfer said:


> Depois que a Vanda colocou aquele inesperado post sobre eu ter ultrapassado os 1000 - coisa de que nem eu próprio me tinha apercebido - e destas vossas mensagens, tenho andado a matutar neste estranho fenómeno de sentir como amigos pessoas que nunca vi, que na sua maioria vivem a muitas centenas e mesmo a muitos milhares de quilómetros de mim, que pertencem a culturas diferentes da minha, que certamente terão do mundo e da vida perspectivas que até talvez nem compartilhe, embora na verdade suspeite que tenho muito mais em comum com elas do que aquilo que delas me separa, para não dizer mesmo que o que há entre nós são apenas uns montes, uns vales, uns oceanos... coisa pouca no fim de contas.



Querido Carfer,

A sua descrição é tão comovedora, tão verdadeira, e reflete tanto o que eu própria sinto, que... fico sem palavras. 
Ou talvez apenas com uma palavra: *obrigada*.
Saiba que nada do que foi escrito acima é imerecido!

Um abraço!


----------



## Carfer

Não sei que mais dizer, a não ser repetir que fiquei muito sensibilizado e grato a todos vocês e agora, especificamente, ao André e à Nanon.
Um grande abraço para ambos.


----------

